# Inner City Spelling Bee



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PBTH87GF1No


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Lol lol that was funny


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Blue Collar has a ******* version kind of similar, but I cant find it anywhere.


----------

